# Bynum > Dwight



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

...as far as scoring the ball goes. And I don't really think it's very close either. 'Drew's repitore down low is one of the best in the league and his combination of size and quickness make him arguably the best low post scorer at the position. His jumper has also come a long way and it's great to actually have a center not named Pau that isn't a liability down the stretch due to poor free throw shooting.

He'll never be as good as Howard based soley on the fact that he's merely a really good, not generation defining defender, but I feel really comfortable pitting Bynum against anything the post season throws at us.

He's finally turned into the player that we've been waiting for since 2008.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hes a 20 and 10 guy with an attitude problem.

He's an amazing post scorer, but once teams realize he refuses to pass, hes going to start getting a lot more attention.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Its not that he is refusing to pass. He just hasn't learned how to properly read and react out of a double team. This is the first time he's ever had to deal with it. Not that he should be passing when he's got it going the way he did last night. Bynum is a willing passer though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> Hes a 20 and 10 guy with an attitude problem.
> 
> He's an amazing post scorer, but once teams realize he refuses to pass, hes going to start getting a lot more attention.


The thing is a "20 and 10" center today is a much rarer breed today perhaps moreso than any other point in NBA history. He's especially unique because he's a really good defensive player and is arguably the best low post scorer going right now.

Learning how to pass is the next step, I can agree with that. But you can't look at last night's game in a vacuum and say that he's a black hole, his complete and total dominance of the Clippers' frontline last night is the reason we came out with a W. He would have been hurting the team by playing within a team concept last night, sometimes you need to exploit weaknesses when they present themselves.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bynum is more clumsy than Dwight. He also has less pressure on him, w two other multi-time all stars on his roster. Dwight by himself can consistently carry a team to a top 10 record and is greater than Bynum in all facets of the game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Its not that he is refusing to pass. He just hasn't learned how to properly read and react out of a double team. This is the first time he's ever had to deal with it. Not that he should be passing when he's got it going the way he did last night. Bynum is a willing passer though.


I don't believe he is a willing passer.

You see a lot more of him than I do though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Luke said:


> ...as far as scoring the ball goes. And I don't really think it's very close either. 'Drew's repitore down low is one of the best in the league and his combination of size and quickness make him arguably the best low post scorer at the position. His jumper has also come a long way and it's great to actually have a center not named Pau that isn't a liability down the stretch due to poor free throw shooting.
> 
> He'll never be as good as Howard based soley on the fact that he's merely a really good, not generation defining defender, but I feel really comfortable pitting Bynum against anything the post season throws at us.
> 
> He's finally turned into the player that we've been waiting for since 2008.


I think the two things that really separate Bynum from Dwight in the post are his footwork and how well he uses his length and body. He's much more fluid, he keeps the ball high and really does whatever he wants in the post. Dwight doesn't have the necessary skills to dictate what he's going to do all the time, defenders can force him to do things he's not comfortable doing at times.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have so many mixed emotions with Bynum. I see a game like he had against the Clips and I think okay he abused them with good hands solid footwork and shot making with either hand. Then I watch a game like he played against the Thunder when he gets crwoded by help defenders and I think man what the hell is he doing holding the ball bogging down the offense instead of hitting cutters open in the paint. Sometimes he looks so fluid and smooth with his post moves then other times he looks mechanical . Bynum is improving he's having big games more and more this season then he has ever had consistently. 

Howard's low post moves aren't nearly as prehistoric as they get made out to be the big difference between the 2 is Bynum's growing ability to shoot the ball. He has developed a turnaround jumper over his right shoulder and has added face up jumper. Howard simply doesn't have that important tool. It makes it easier for defenses to guard Howard. 

With Bynum Now defenses are in trouble because he's a threat even when he doesn't catch it real deep so the more the defense has to come out the better it is for the Lakers offensive versatility. 

Team know if we can push Howard out we pretty much have him contained. thats not easy but its pretty simple what needs to be done.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Bynum is just bigger than Dwight and uses his size to overwhelm the defenders. 

But Dwight is still a better player. One thing that Bynum is lacking is Dwight's motor. Howard is much more active and it shows on the defensive side of the ball especially.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

No dought Drew is a great player but his not better than Dwight...not yet. DH is the focal point of his team's office and defence and every team they play key thier schemes to stop him. Drew on the other hand has the luxury of of Kobe & Pau to draw attention and give him space and time. 

Defensively, Dwight is miles ahead of Drew. On D I find Drew lazy and clumsy...I have lost count how many times he just jogs back watching while his man sprints past him for a dunk. 

That said, I think Drew's upside/ potential is massive. I dont see Dwight getting much better than he is now but Drew on the other hand is only starting to put it together and thier numbers are pretty close already (having said that am not a big fan of comparing players using stats alone).

For me, the jury is still out on Drew. I will tag him the best centre in the league when he improves his D and sorts out his attitude.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

What Bynum has that Dwight doesnt is touch. He just has a much softer shot. That and size, Drew is flat out bigger than Dwight.

Dwight is quicker and more athletic, especially when it comes to lateral movement.

Bynum had a big game last night because the Clips were single covering him. Everytime a team tries to play him straight up Drew goes off. I dont think there is anyone in the league who can guard him one on one. Drew struggles most when he gets swarmed with double teams, especially when they are guards that attack him on the dribble. He needs to read defenses better and that will come with time. It would also help if he had better outside shooters that could be used to punish the collapsing defense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ii9ce said:


> No dought Drew is a great player but his not better than Dwight...not yet. DH is the focal point of his team's office and defence and every team they play key thier schemes to stop him. Drew on the other hand has the luxury of of Kobe & Pau to draw attention and give him space and time.
> 
> *Defensively, Dwight is miles ahead of Drew. On D I find Drew lazy and clumsy...*I have lost count how many times he just jogs back watching while his man sprints past him for a dunk.
> 
> ...


Thank you. From what I've seen, Bynum isn't anything more than average of defense, yet some are playing him up like he is some sort of All NBA candidate. 

He just isn't a good defender consistently. Not yet anyways.


----------



## StudentOvDaGame (Apr 3, 2012)

When it comes to scoring I like Bynum. Defensively I would take Howard. Its that simple. I like Bynums O Howards D. 

I love Bynums faceup game. Dude is a machine from behind the arc. Shoots as efficiently as Kerr and as smooth as Miller.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

...What?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Will Bynum now to go Jim Buss and ask Brown to be fired?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Luke said:


> The thing is a "20 and 10" center today is a much rarer breed today perhaps moreso than any other point in NBA history.


It's not even as weak of a center crop as it was less than 10 years ago. From 2000-2004 literally the only "20-10" center was Shaq. It's why Vlade (and I love him) and Antonio Davis were all-stars.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's not even as weak of a center crop as it was less than 10 years ago. From 2000-2004 literally the only "20-10" center was Shaq. It's why Vlade (and I love him) and Antonio Davis were all-stars.


JO had multiple 20-10 seasons back then. But yea, I know what you're saying. I'm just taking this opportunity to pimp JO.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> It's not even as weak of a center crop as it was less than 10 years ago. From 2000-2004 literally the only "20-10" center was Shaq. It's why Vlade (and I love him) and Antonio Davis were all-stars.


Literally, the only 20 and 10 center in the league right now is Dwight. In fact there's only 3 20 and 10 guys in the entire league this year -- Dwight, Love and Griffin.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bynum has a 2BLKPG/1.7PFPG ratio compared to Dwight's 2.2BLKPG/2.9PFPG. In that aspect, the statistics indicate that Bynum is actually more skilled at blocking shots. Dwight has an edge in other aspects though - such as steals and pick-n-roll defense.

The gap in defense isn't as far as most think. Dwight is clearly a better defensive player but Bynum is certainly no slouch.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

You are assuming that those fouls all come attempting to block shots. That ignores the large disparity in the number of offensive fouls committed, and that Dwight is just more active defensively and on the boards.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

True, but there is still only a .13 difference in their BLKPG. ESPN rounds Dwight's up to 2.2 from 2.15. If I was a betting man, Bynum would still come out with the better ratio even if you weighted all of the other variables. He has a longer wingspan, which lends credence to him having a better propensity to block shots without fouling.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I would also like to point out that Bynum is having his best year ever and Dwight is having one of his worst.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> True, but there is still only a .13 difference in their BLKPG. ESPN rounds Dwight's up to 2.2 from 2.15. If I was a betting man, Bynum would still come out with the better ratio even if you weighted all of the other variables. He has a longer wingspan, which lends credence to him having a better propensity to block shots without fouling.


So Bynum is bigger but blocks fewer shots? Wouldn't that point to Dwight being the more skilled shot blocker? Size isn't a skill.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not saying much though, we should all know this


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Willing passer or not, I don't really give a rip if he keeps shooting 58%


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> Bynum has a 2BLKPG/1.7PFPG ratio compared to Dwight's 2.2BLKPG/2.9PFPG. In that aspect, the statistics indicate that Bynum is actually more skilled at blocking shots. Dwight has an edge in other aspects though - such as steals and pick-n-roll defense.
> 
> The gap in defense isn't as far as most think. Dwight is clearly a better defensive player but Bynum is certainly no slouch.


The gap is huge. With Dwight being the best defensive big in the league, and Bynum being average.

I hate when people try to use blocks and rebounds as the be all end all for big man defensive stats.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Another ejection. Bynum is a certifiable idiot.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

He definitely has some issues he needs to resolve.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> The gap is huge. With Dwight being the best defensive big in the league, and Bynum being average.
> 
> I hate when people try to use blocks and rebounds as the be all end all for big man defensive stats.


He's not an average defender.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Luke said:


> He's not an average defender.


What would you call him?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Literally, the only 20 and 10 center in the league right now is Dwight. In fact there's only 3 20 and 10 guys in the entire league this year -- Dwight, Love and Griffin.


Well, you're right. But centers 2-10 in today's NBA is much better than it was in say 2001.

Here is the 2-10 centers then-

Mutumbo
Vlade
Antonio Davis
JO (who wasn't very good back then )
David Robinson (old with a bad back)
Ben Wallace
Elden Cambell
Marcus Camby
????
uh???
Hakeem???

I'll take Gasol, Noah, Lopez, Hibbert, Nene over those guys.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> What would you call him?


He's a good defender. His only real flaw on that side of the court is lack of conditioning, which is highlighted in a condensed schedule like this year's.


----------

